# Grouse Hunt 10-18-2008



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, I decided to go hunt for some forest grouse this afternoon. I took my youngest son Wyatt and a very good friend. I took them to my little honey hole that I used to hunt 15 to 20 years ago. Well...let's say their are still some ruffies around!

Had a wonderful afternoon walking around in the beautiful mountains today. BTW...this is Wyatts 1st Ruffy. Congrats Son. Here are some pics, enjoy.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice. Will this be going on the wall? Were you nervous with all the deer hunters or were you guys far away from the roads where the road hunters were not a factor?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good Jeff, I got sore leg's and I am tired. All I saw was lots of little buck's and elk. I should have loaded up the dog's and the scatter gun and come and done so real hunting.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work to you both!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Way cool! Congrats to your son. That's a nice fan on that one.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Very cool! Looks like one very happy Son..and one very proud Dad! Nice goin'!

Rick


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

That is an exceptional male ruffie............very nice


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

thats a citori, right???

nice job! i went out the day b4 that with the bow! 
congrats, and keep it up! 1 is just the begining!


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice bird Jeff. I went for a walk myself on friday before it got too crazy on Saturday and got one myself. It was with my new 20 guage I got for Christmas last year so I was excited to get a shot at something besides clay birds with it. It is lighter to carry then my citori while looking for chukars!

BugBuilder


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice Jeff, Congrats!!!


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Bugbuilder,

Nice pic/bird and pretty O/U shotgun, Congrats. hunter_orange13...no that is not a Citori, It's a Winchester/Huglu model purchased in Turkey. I was on a deployment their (3 times in 5 years) and I purchased one while in that country.

It has a Winchester Receiver made in Italy, but a Turkish hulgu barrel. I guess it's a hybrid, right :roll: I just liked it for being a field model, it's a 12 gauge...and I love it!

Hey, and thanks guys for the kind words of encouragement. My son loves to read this post everyday. 

SD


----------

